
Cloud Firewall (FF addon): block major cloud services - vordoo
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cloud-firewall/
======
vordoo
Cloud Firewall by Gokulakrishna Sudharsan

Block connections to sites, pages and web resources hosted in major cloud
services if the user wishes to do so.

